
Ask HN: Tools to stop people dying due to mudslides? - Boothroid
These mudslides in Sierra Leone are terrible: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;global-development&#x2F;2017&#x2F;aug&#x2F;15&#x2F;sierra-leone-mudslide-flooding-freetown-national-emergency<p>I was wondering whether we might be able to help address this problem with technology. At the most basic I would imagine you would need data on angle of slope, soil type, precipitation, and land use. With that you might be able to generate a map of the most at risk areas, and can then target those areas with mitigation measures, whether that&#x27;s hard engineering where possible, or even something as simple as sending out text messages when dangerous amounts of rain are forecast, kind of like a tsunami warning. Surely we can do better than letting hundreds of people die like this?<p>I found an interesting reference here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pubs.usgs.gov&#x2F;circ&#x2F;1325&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;Sections&#x2F;Section1.pdf<p>30000 dead in Venezuela in 1999. Terrifying.
======
whb07
How do you stop hurricanes?

Couple solutions: -level the mountain flat with enough explosives -don't live
by mountains -underground cities, mudslides affect those at the surface

I'm sure there's others like collecting all the rain that causes mud slides.

